# Computer nerds needed



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay Geed Squad, Tech Support or computer nerds of any kind... I need help.

My warranty recently expired on my Dell Inspiron 1545 and wouldn't ya know, now I'm getting an error message, if you will. Dell's tech support is no help without the money to extend the warranty, so can anyone help me on this? Little back story, apparently one day while I was at work, my daughter wasn't being supervised by the sitter, and was allowed into my bedroom and messed with my laptop. Now, the prongs inside where my ac adapter plugs in are bent and over the weekend, I've been getting this message.... can someone please help me? How do I fix this w/out spending a ton of money or having to throw away a computer less than a year old?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

AC Power Adapter Type Cannot Be Determined - Laptop General Hardware Forum - Laptop - Dell Community

and

http://www.laptops-battery.co.uk/blog/dell-ac-power-adapter-type-cannot-be-determined-solution/


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, after reading that, it seems that I'm SOL b/c I don't know how to take apart the "brick" as it's called to remove the chip they speak of. So, $1200+ later, I'm screwed. How nice, and thank you Dell for your Epic Failure! Just decided to hook up my printer today, that's supposed to be able to be set up wireless, and that's not working right either! The information Dell provides is very limited and the links it tells me to click on or the options to select don't exist. How wonderful is that!? I think it's needless to say that I'm extremely aggravated at the moment lol. But thanks for your help anyways. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

buy another power brick...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

is this what yours looks like?
Amazon.com: NEW DELL MADE OEM/ORIGINAL/GENUINE Inspiron 1545 Slim-Line Laptop AC Adapter Charger : DELL P/N: PA-3E PA3E 90w 90watt 90 watt 19.5V 4.62A Laptop Notebook Computer Ultra Extra Slim Design Battery Charger Power Supply Portable Charger Adap

its worth a shot, cheaper than a new laptop


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

power bricks are pretty cheap just get a new one


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

No Clint, mine is a standard 65W AC adapter. My computer didn't charge at all last night, and upon waking it up from hibernation, I got the "extended" version of the message, if you will, about the adapter not being recognized and to hit F3 to not see the message again, or F1 to continue, and a few other options. So my computer is going down the crapper b/c I can't afford to replace the adapter. So, if nobody sees me around for a while, you'll know why. I can pull up GP on my phone, but it takes forever and I probably won't bother with that lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dang bev! that really sux!! i feel ya though... my kids are always monkeyin with my stuff


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw Jessie! I'm gonna miss you and the Circle M gang! Good thing we live close enough to see each other at work lol.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Have you tried taking it to Best Buy and having Geek Squad look at it? They can tell you stuff for free. Doesn't mean you'll get an answer you want to hear. But they explained to me why I couldn't access my new TB hard drive that I installed after tax time, and from their info I was able to fix it myself. For free, unless you count the cost of gas and my precious, precious time to drive down there.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

whats your make and model. We have tons of bricks sitting around, let me know and I will see if one will work, that way you dont have to spend money to find out that's not the problem... I now it's a DELL 65Watt or higher, but if you give me the make and model, I can search and see if one will work...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Have you tried taking it to Best Buy and having Geek Squad look at it? They can tell you stuff for free. Doesn't mean you'll get an answer you want to hear. But they explained to me why I couldn't access my new TB hard drive that I installed after tax time, and from their info I was able to fix it myself. For free, unless you count the cost of gas and my precious, precious time to drive down there.


No, I haven't because the nearest Best Buy is in Knoxville (a 45 minute to an hour drive away) and I don't have the time or gas to drive that far right now.



ames said:


> whats your make and model. We have tons of bricks sitting around, let me know and I will see if one will work, that way you dont have to spend money to find out that's not the problem... I now it's a DELL 65Watt or higher, but if you give me the make and model, I can search and see if one will work...


My computer is a Dell Inspiron 1545 with a 65W Dell adapter (came with the computer). I'd really appreciate that if you have one to spare. Now the issue is fixing the part on the computer where the adapter plugs in b/c my daughter managed to bend one of the prongs inside it due to not being supervised properly while I was at work.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh crap!! You should be able to use a screw driver or knife and carefully bend it straight again. PM me your address and I will look when I am in tonight


----------

